# Help in setting up home WiFi network using Hathway cable broadband



## darksideofchand (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi,

I currently have a wired Hathway cable broadband connection at home connected to my desktop running WinXP. I will be purchasing a smart phone soon and am thinking of switching the desktop to a laptop in the near future. That's why I want to setup a WiFi network at home to surf the net using the existing Hathway connection. I have a few queries in this regard:

1) Does Hathway provide a Wireless router in place of existing cable modem if requested (I will be writing to them directly also but their customer service is not really up to the mark and hence posing the question here too)?
2) My desktop doesn't have a wireless network adapter. Any suggestions on which one to get? Or any particular things to look out for?
3) Hathway, I think, links the MAC address of the desktop to the IP addess provided for the connection. Would that in anyway hinder/stop the single WiFi connection to be shared by the desktop, mobile and another laptop device?

Would really appreciate any help, even in general regarding setting up WiFi networks. If any Hathway user has done this before, it would be great to understand his experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 25, 2010)

i have a cable internet connection , i use connectify to create wi-fi hotspot and access internet from my laptop . u can download the software from here    Connectify - Turn your Windows 7 laptop into a Wi-Fi Hotspot


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 25, 2010)

^cool software

One question
For making a PC as WiFi Hotspot you are required to have a WiFi card for PC? and if so what's the range of the hotspot?


----------

